# Can Anyone Help with Video4Linux?

## gtroland

Hi everyone,

Got Gentoo up and running over the last weekend, but still having a problem with one component of my system: V4L.  V4L previously worked on this machine with RH7.0/1/2, so I'm pretty sure the hardware itself is OK.  My video capture card is a Pinnacle (Miro) DC10+.  I compiled I2C, Video4Linux, Zoran 36057/36060, and Miro DC10+ support into the kernel (also tried substituting Buz for Miro DC10+), and created devices /dev/video, /dev/v4l/video with mknod video0 c 81 0.  Also created "video" symlinks. 

KDE Control Center sees the device as:

Bus 0, device 13, function 0:

  Multimedia video controller: Zoran Corporation ZR36057PQC Video cutting chipset (rev2).

       IRQ 11.

       Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=2.Max Lat= 16

       Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xea002000 [0xea002fff]

I believe that is all correct. 

Tested with avicap and Xawtv in root and a userID.  Xawtv rror message in root is: 

can't open /dev/v4l/video0: no such device.

Error message from avicap in root is:

Error opening V4Lxdevice /dev/video: No such device.

From userID messages are slightly different:

Xawtv ads: Permission denied to above error message.

Avicap gives Permission denied in place of "no such device."

Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.  As noted above, this hardware configuration worked as recently as last week with RH7.2, so I'm pretty sure the problem is not there.

Thanks in advance for any help with this problem.

- GTR -

----------

## BonezTheGoon

If you are running the DevFS you really shouldn't need to bother with mknod and other such hassles with adding hardware support.  You might want to look into this documentation regarding devfs which could help you on your quest!!!

Check it out here --->http://www-106.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-fs4.html

That's an article written by Daniel Robbins (Gentoo creator) and is very good!

I hope this helps!!!  Please remember to post your results for others!  Good luck!

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## grakker

Yes, look in /etc/devfs.conf for v4l entry.  If it's not there, do a quick search.  I set this up a couple months ago under devfs and it worked easy.

----------

## gtroland

Thanks for the feedback guys.  I'll post a results when I get this working.

- GTR -

----------

## Disquiet

Here's how I got it working:

In devfs.conf add:

```
REGISTER        v4l/.*       PERMISSIONS root.audio 660
```

It means v4l is belongs to the audio group...which you'll have to belong to anyway if you want any sound.

Then all you need is to load the correct modules:

In modules.autoload

```
tuner type=5

bttv
```

Just make sure you have all the v4l modules compiled...you should get these with a lsmod:

```
tvaudio                11232   0  (autoclean) (unused)

bttv                   68064   0

i2c-algo-bit            7180   1  [bttv]

videodev                5856   2  [bttv]

tuner                   8388   1

i2c-core               13056   0  [tvaudio bttv i2c-algo-bit tuner]

```

----------

## gtroland

Thanks for the feedback Disquiet.  Unfortunately, I still can't get this working.

What card are you using?

As much as I like my old DC10+, the vendor has discontinued it and I don't think the kernel maintainers have much interest in supporting it.  I had this working with the 2.4.7 and 2.2.16 kernels (way back when).  Probably easier for me to just replace it with a new card that is still actively supported.

Thanks again for your reply.

- GTR -

----------

## Huw in Nice

Hi,

I am new to Gentoo and the only thing I still can not do that I managed in other distros with earlier kernels is watch TV. Which might not be a bad thing as my French is not too hot  :Smile:  so I can not understand it all

this is my dmesg output which after a post install gets the MSP3400 module. Gets the right tuner & card

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

bttv0: Bt848 (rev 1 :Cool:  at 00:0a.0, irq: 5, latency: 32, memory: 0xdddff000

bttv0: using: BT848A(Pinnacle PCTV Studio/Ra) [card=39,insmod option]

i2c-core.o: adapter bt848 #0 registered as adapter 0.

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: miro: id=9 tuner=3 radio=no stereo=no

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

tvaudio: TV audio decoder + audio/video mux driver

tvaudio: known chips: tda9840,tda9873h,tda9874h/a,tda9850,tda9855,tea6300,tea6420,tda8425,pic16c54 (PV951)

i2c-core.o: driver generic i2c audio driver registered.

i2c-core.o: driver i2c TV tuner driver registered.

tuner: probing bt848 #0 i2c adapter [id=0x10005]

tuner: chip found @ 0xc0

bttv0: i2c attach [client=Philips SECAM,ok]

i2c-core.o: client [Philips SECAM] registered to adapter [bt848 #0](pos. 0).

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

i2c-core.o: driver i2c msp3400 driver registered.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:11.5 to 64

NVRM: AGPGART: VIA Apollo KT133 chipset

NVRM: AGPGART: aperture: 128M @ 0xe0000000

NVRM: AGPGART: aperture mapped from 0xe0000000 to 0xe1a06000

NVRM: AGPGART: mode 4x

NVRM: AGPGART: allocated 16 pages

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 ... oops

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 ... oops

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 ... oops

this lsmod output

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P

snd-pcm-oss            36228   0

snd-mixer-oss           9536   1  [snd-pcm-oss]

snd-via8233             5124   1

snd-pcm                51872   0  [snd-pcm-oss snd-via8233]

snd-timer              11328   0  [snd-pcm]

snd-ac97-codec         24004   0  [snd-via8233]

snd                    26952   0  [snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss snd-via8233 snd-pcm snd-timer snd-ac97-codec]

msp3400                14512   0  (unused)

tuner                   8388   1  (autoclean)

tvaudio                11232   0  (autoclean) (unused)

bttv                   68064   0

videodev                4224   2  [bttv]

i2c-algo-bit            7180   1  [bttv]

i2c-core               13024   0  [msp3400 tuner tvaudio bttv i2c-algo-bit]

NVdriver              989344  10

3c59x                  25384   1

vfat                   10844   1  (autoclean)

fat                    32888   0  (autoclean) [vfat]

ntfs                   50176   1  (autoclean)

modules autoload

3c59x

NVdriver

options bttv      card=39  pll=1 radio=0

options tuner     type=3 debug=1

options msp3400   once=1 simple=1

post-install bttv modprobe tuner; modprobe videodev

options i2c-core	i2c_debug=1

options i2c-algo-bit	bit_test=1

snd-via8233

snd-pcm-oss

& modules.devfs

# Video capture devices

alias     /dev/video*		/dev/v4l

alias     /dev/vbi*		/dev/v4l

When I launch xawtv it thrashes the cpu until it finds a channel but shows a fuzzy picture. Athough it works with a camera input perfectly.

Hope someone can help I am sure it is a simple mistake on my behalf, any pointers greatly appreciated.

Might be able to improve my French too  :Smile: 

Thanks

----------

